# Replacement plastic "wood" trim for '77-'78 Cadillac Steering Wheels



## 77SuperiorCrown (Aug 24, 2008)

http://www.autobodyfillersusa.com/servlet/Detail?no=122

Exact replacement trim for your cracked or missing trim. Cadillac messed up by stapling the original trim to the wheel which caused it to crack after repeated exposure to heat and cold. I installed my trim with black trim adhesive and have had no problems.


----------



## Pohororty (Mar 28, 2013)

thanks for the info guys. it'll really help me.


----------

